# Prepping Bees in Pennsylvania for Wisconsin Cranberries



## wiscobeefun (May 8, 2013)

Hello Astrozombee. I was wondering how many hives you bring to Wisconsin? I live here in Wisconsin and have been wondering if the cranberries are worth it to move them for pollination? Some people have told me they don't do real well in them. Just wondering thanks


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll have nearly 5000 out there by July 4th.

My bees don't normally gain much weight, but they are definitely growing while they are out there.
They get shipped to Florida afterwards with great brood patterns for fall splitting.

Aaron


----------



## wiscobeefun (May 8, 2013)

AstroZomBEE said:


> I'll have nearly 5000 out there by July 4th.
> 
> My bees don't normally gain much weight, but they are definitely growing while they are out there.
> They get shipped to Florida afterwards with great brood patterns for fall splitting.
> ...


I really appreciate that you responded. I just got into beekeeping about a year ago. My partner has been doing it for 4 years. He is a 3rd generation beekeeper, but his dad passed away. We are running 1700 hives we only ran 400 last year. We are somewhat younger getting into this. I some questions that I was wondering if you could help me with ? I would greatly appreciate it. We are trying to winter down south next winter then go to the almonds. When you winter in Florida do you have to feed syrup and pollen sub? And we are thinking about buying bees coming out of the almonds so we can split next year. Do you reccomend that? I know mites and beetles can be a problem. I was also wondering do you make or buy your pallets? I really appreciate your feedback greatly. I hope I hear from you. Thanks


----------

